# Love the steel. Hate the handles.



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

fan cee *GREAT JOB :<))))))*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. On and put some rubber under the bench to prevent opening up the skin!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice fix but youd think LN would think of that ?


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Nice easy fix, good common sense here.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, guys.

Jim, I've got fake oak composite flooring on the floor already. It does a pretty good job of stopping deadly bounces.

Pottz & Tom, I kinda figured LN woulda thought of that, but then they have immaculate benches that are completely level, I'm sure, so tools would never roll. But I also needed to spray the end of the handle with hair spray before putting it back into the socket, because the handles shrunk so much in the dry air here that they were almost against the shoulder when securely seated. I sent them a note mentioning both issues, but was kinda ranty about it because I had just bonked my head on the edge of the bench.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Jim, I've got fake oak composite flooring on the floor already. It does a pretty good job of stopping deadly bounces.
> 
> ...


and all the young guys are sayin,yada yada old dude ;-))


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Thats so clever and practical Dave.
Kudos on a simple but effective fix. I'm eyeballing some of my lathe chisels now.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

This has me thinking about what shape to make the chisel and screwdriver handles when I start turning them.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Jon. Just think about the angle you're putting the flat on at. I've been holding the tip of the tool just barely clear of the sanding belt, which means when the tool is sitting on the flat, the tip won't (quite) be on the bench. But for something like a lathe chisel, the weight of the tool might change how you want to do that…

Definitely think about that, Earl. The turnscrews I made for the screwdriver swap are favorites because they won't roll off the bench. Ditto for Grace screwdrivers. Turning something completely round is a bit quicker, but my belt-sander is always loaded with 80 grit and putting flat spots on handles is a pretty quick thing and saves a lot of bending and cursing.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Quite banging your head or start wearing that hat in your picture.
Looks like you may have it under control now. For me if it doesn't roll off I'll knock it off anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

These were really annoying me, Dave. I'd set it down, and even if it didn't roll to the floor, it would roll enough that I'd have to look before picking it up again, because it wasn't where I'd set it. Now, when I set the chisel down, it stays put.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

One word, magnets!

Embed them all over your bench top 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> One word, magnets!
> 
> Embed them all over your bench top 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


a big magnet in the handle and a metal bench top ? im not saying it's woodworker friendly !


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

F'in magnets. How do they work?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> F'in magnets. How do they work?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


easy dave no need to scare the hell out of us !!!!!


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Dave

I buy quite a few of the Stanley Everlasting chisels, the handles are purrrrrfect. No rolling usually. They are getting harder to find at yard sales and the flea markets, don't even look on e-bay….

What I'm left to wonder is in a time when all the other tool makers were making chisels and gouges,

Stanley made 0 everlasting gouges. Makes me wonder?

Is there anyone left in new Britain CT that can tell us all why?

LOL

CTMike


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Not familiar with those, Mike. But I expect I'll end up turning some of my own handles eventually. Next time I need to get a little lathe time…


----------

